
Quote: All I ask of you is one thing: please don't be cynical - peter123
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2117-all-i-ask-of-you-is-one-thing-please-don
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar requests:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052676>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1057133>

